# Bulk charcoal



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Where can i find charcoal in bulk? 
More than 2 lbs at a time. Is it a special kind of charcoal?


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

It's just natural lump charcoal, you can find it at any grocery store. I use it for my Big Green Egg and the only brand that acts different is Kingsford, so you might want to stick with the generic brand.
Scott


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Big Green egg?

So it is roughly the same stuff you use in a grill?
Minus the lighter fluid and all that good stuff?


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

if im not mistaken its not the same thing the one for cultures is an activated charcol {http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Activated_carbon} , bbq charcoal is difrent {Q: Exactly what are charcoal briquettes? 

A: Charcoal briquettes are produced by crushing charcoal and mixing in additives, such as nitrates (to make them burn better), and clays and starches (as binders to allow pressing into the traditional shape) and other additives. Some charcoal briquette manufacturers pride themselves on making a briquette out of almost pure wood charcoal, using only starch as a binder to hold the charcoal in shape. Other manufacturers make no secret that they use a wide variety of additives. A Kingsford Company spokeswoman stated: "Briquettes are preferred by Americans for their uniform size and stable heat." She pooh-poohs concerns about their ingredients, which include: powdered charcoal, anthracite coal for long burning, limestone to create ash, starch as binders, and sawdust and sodium nitrate for quick lighting. "The starch is perfectly natural and the coal is high-quality."} taken from http://www.bbqdan.com/grilling/charcoal_faq.html
activated charcoal is fish safe so it stands a much better chance of being frog safe , bbq charcoal is full of additives that i wouldnt want to feed my frogs .
some one please corect me if im wrong 
craig


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

Check this out:
http://www.cowboycharcoal.com/
When you take it out of the bag, it looks like end cuts from a lumber milling plant that have been reduced to charcoal.
Lowe's usually stocks it.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Yep, same stuff for the grill. It is just natural burned wood instead of charcoal briquets that have filler and other stuff in it.
Scott


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

if its just naturaly burned wood , what left to burn or light ?
craig


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Search for orchid supplies on the internet. We use charcoal all the time in mixes.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Maybe I should have said wood that has been "charred" instead. My understanding is they light seasoned wood and smother it as soon as the outside is burnt.
Scott


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Charcoal is made in a kiln. Wood is carbonized by heating. Low oxygen levels prevent full burn and the result is then easily burnable. Robert


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

yea i build klyns and furnaces ect for a living lol 
doing heat treatment ovens this week 
craig


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Thank you all. I will search for orchid supplies

Now the cowboy charcoal is that even close to the right stuff?


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Yep, they cowboy is what I use.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yes, cowboy charcoal is the right stuff.


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

porkchop48 said:


> Thank you all. I will search for orchid supplies
> 
> Now the cowboy charcoal is that even close to the right stuff?


I use it as a drainage layer in all my QT containers, and it also grills up a darn tasty steak!


----------

